# Sig Pro 2022 9mm 15+1 for under 300



## futool (Jul 26, 2011)

Whoo Hooo!
I've been waiting for this.
E2022-9-B Sig Sauer 9 MM SP2022 Nitron 9MM : Semi-auto at GunBroker.com

Even my local FFL purchased 2 once he saw the price.
Even with shipping and fee's it'll be under 380.00.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

You bought a great gun.

Here's my 2022










We have 4 Sig SP2022's in our family ... we all like them.

:smt1099


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

wow nice I just got a 2022 with a lazer from sig for $416.00 OTD. very nice gun! Fits me so much better than my old glock 17. I still love my c-3 just the 2022 is a real nice shooter.


----------

